# both leaf springs squeaking



## lockpicker1969

I have a problem with both leaf springs squeaking. I have greased them 5 or 6 times in the past but after a couple of weeks (even less now) the squeaking keeps on coming back. Both leaf springs were renewed before I bought my van, around 3 years ago. i would be grateful for any tips or help as this problem is not just annoying but also a bit embarrassing when you pull up somewhere and the thing keeps squeaking .


----------



## bigcats30

I would have thought that adding grease will just attract more crap to the area (google squeaky leaf springs and there are a million hits on the problem and no fixers)


----------



## mikebeaches

Not the same van I know, but have you had a look at this thread:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopic-123498-days0-orderasc-0.html


----------



## lockpicker1969

Mike thanks for the link it seems there are plenty of squeaking leaf springs around.


----------



## grizzlyj

Hiya

I know tracks on the likes of bulldozers etc will start making a horrendous noise if they are working on a material whose grain size fits nicely in the workings somewhere. You've not driven anywhere different and dusty recently? I've never had squeaky leaves so just guessing, sorry


----------



## dragabed

grease is the wrong answer what you need is thin oil such as 3in1


----------



## mikebeaches

lockpicker1969 said:


> Mike thanks for the link it seems there are plenty of squeaking leaf springs around.


Indeed, I think you are right - there are plenty around. And frustratingly annoying when it happens to your own van! 

Hope you manage to get the problem resolved OK.

Mike


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS

Do they squeak at night when vehicle is parked. :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Use a light thin oil.

Dave p


----------



## listerdiesel

Is there a parabolic spring conversion available for your van?

Single-leaf parabolic springs are pretty much available for lots of vehicles and obviously there's no friction between the leaves as there is only one.

Just a thought.

Peter


----------



## lockpicker1969

Up to now I have tried
Grease 5 -6 times
WD 40 5-6 times
The last thing i used was spray grease 
I haven’t tried 3 in 1 but I will and report back.
Thanks Richard


----------



## Mrplodd

Used to have this problem many years ago when I worked in a small garage and leaf springs were the norm.

Best cure we ever found was to paint old brake fluid onto the leaf joints. It didn't last forever but certainly for many months. (either that or spray some water with a hose pipe over the offending items, but that's only a very short term fix)

You SHOULD be able to spot were the actual problem is by the orange rust staining which is usually present!

Are you SURE its actually the springs themselves?? In the past it was often the (so called) " silent block bushes" which are the rubber gizmo's located at the ends of the springs into which the hanging shackles at each end are located. Old brake fluid is EXACTLY what you need to paint on if that's what's squeeking ( "normal" oil attacks rubber compounds whereas brake fluid doesn't)


----------



## sennen523

I've had two Fiat X2/50's and both have had the leaf springs on the nearside squeaking.

On both, they tend to squeak if the van hasn't moved for a time. I think it is more the leaf spring shackle bushes dry as Mrplodd suggests.

Al.
sennen523.


----------



## lockpicker1969

HI 
Thanks for the tip .the noise may be coming from there so I will try what you suggest. Would new brake fluid be ok?


----------



## pomme1

It's definitely the bushes. The fix is exactly as comprehensively described in the other thread.

If you don't want to do it yourself, my garage only charged me £50 to strip and lubricate both sides whilst they were doing a routine service.

Roger


----------



## Pat-H

My leaf spring have a plastic layer between the metal leafs.
Maybe something ike dampcourse strips can be cut and inserted with the body jacked up to open the springs.


----------

